# HDMI in MIUI on Droid x



## Tift53 (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone been able to view videos/movies using the mini HDMI cable on MIUI rooted phone?


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tift53 said:


> Has anyone been able to view videos/movies using the mini HDMI cable on MIUI rooted phone?


That has not been added to miui yet but soon.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Tift53 said:


> Has anyone been able to view videos/movies using the mini HDMI cable on MIUI rooted phone?


HDMI coming soon, very soon, to a MIUI near you


----------

